# Superwide Holga Pinhole...120 film



## Dick Sanders

I didn't know this superwide Holga pinhole camera even existed. It looks great. Anybody have experience with it? 

Holga | 193120 120 Wide Angle Pinhole Camera | 193120 | B&H


----------



## Steph

To me it looks rubbish and plasticky (no experience with it though). Those look great but are obviously more expensive. I would still be curious to know what format the Holga shoots and what the focal length is.


----------



## Steph

Steph said:


> I would still be curious to know what format the Holga shoots and what the focal length is.



I found the answers to my own questions here (Google was my friend). It shoots 6x9 or 6x12 negs and the focal length is 40 mm, which is quite a wide angle. Pity that I cannot print 6x9 and 6x12 negs in the darkroom; it would fun to have a play with one of those are they are fairly cheap. Oh well, I'll stick to square pictures from my Zero2000.


----------



## Dick Sanders

I can print 6x9 in my darkroom. But I'd rather shoot 6x12 and scan, which I can do with my Epson V750 pro. 

Yes, the Holga is plastiky and rubbish -- that's the whole idea of it. I love my Holga 120N with plastic lens. It's a great little camera. 

There's also a guy who modifies and improves Holgas. Check this web site: holga


----------



## Dick Sanders

Steph:  The Zero Pinhole cameras look really great, too. Very pretty. I've already shot them an email to see if they'll make me a custom 95mm 8x10 pinhole camera (3.75 inch). 

You'll have to post some pics made with your Zero.


----------



## Steph

Dick Sanders said:


> Steph:  The Zero Pinhole cameras look really great, too. Very pretty. I've already shot them an email to see if they'll make me a custom 95mm 8x10 pinhole camera (3.75 inch).
> 
> You'll have to post some pics made with your Zero.



Let me know about their answer for the 8x10. It could be interesting but I am afraid the price might a bit too high. If only I had some wood working skills... Alternatives could be Santa Barbara and Leonardo cameras but they are not as pretty.

I have already posted some pictures taken with the Zero2000 in the past (here, here and here). There a number of pictures on Flickr from many photographers. I think there is even a Flickr group dedicated to the Zero cameras.


----------



## McQueen278

Let me know how things go with this camera if anyone gets one.  I've been curious about them for a while.  There is also a stereo pinhole which could theoretically allow you to bracket exposures side by side without moving the camera here.  I believe this one takes 2 6x6 images.  I'm not interested in the stereo aspect, but it would be cool to let one exposure go a little longer than the other.


----------



## Dick Sanders

Hey -- here's the response I got back from the Zero pinhole people. They will do a custom 8x10 for me in 3 3/4 inch. And I don't mind the wait...

Dear Dick,
Thanks for interesting in our camera. Cost for custom make camera starting from US$650 and the waiting time is rather long now, around 9 month.
Please feel free to contact us again if you need a further assistance.


----------



## McQueen278

It's just like waiting for a baby, only without the crazy hormonal woman and all the diapers afterward.  What kind of angle of view would that 8x10 have?  I'm not at all experienced in pinhole photography so I apolagize if this information was easily ascertainable from the 3 3/4in specification.


----------



## Steph

McQueen278 said:


> What kind of angle of view would that 8x10 have?



The diagonal angle of view will be about 119 degrees (that is roughly equivalent to a 13mm lens on a 35mm (or full frame digital) camera). Quite wide!!!


----------



## Dick Sanders

*Steph: Thanks for the calculation. *

*Mike:* I have a 3 inch 8x10 pinhole camera, and I have a 4 3/4 inch 8x10 pinhole camera. The former is extremely wide, and the latter is pretty wide. Sometimes, I find myself wishing for something "in between." So, that's why I inquired about a 3 3/4 inch camera. But for comparison look at these two photos. The first is 3 inch, and the second is 4 3/4 inch (different photos, but it'll give you an idea). By the way, both of these structures were designed by the mid-century modern architect Albert Frey. The first is the North Shore Yacht Club at Salton Sea, CA. And the second is the Flying Wedge (originally a gas station) in Palm Springs, CA. 







*In this one I'm about 15 feet from the building, using the 3 inch focal length 8x10 pinhole.*







*In this one, I'm using the 4 3/4 inch 8x10 and I'm about 18 inches from the first Japanese fish-net float, which is about 10 inches in diameter. *


----------

